# Nice evening pedal in the woods of Burlington with NEMBA



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/73246722

A little change of pace for the weekly NEMBA ride last night.  I saw my first bear of the year

We're going to need to start packing headlights if we keep starting at 6 though.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2013)

Did you take pictures of the bear?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2013)

They were calling for rain yesterday so I didn't bother loading the car, I guess I need to pack my bike no matter what the weather looks like.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, I was worried about the rain, but not a drop fell on us.

No pictures of the bear.  Everyone was urged to move on once we scared it off the trail and it started to climb up a tree.


----------

